

Ask HN: Method/Tool to test if a link has already been submitted to HN - sga

I'm a long time observer to HN and just starting to comment and submit.  I'm wondering if a method or tool exists to test if a url has already been submitted to HN.  I've tried using the url as a search parameter for HN but with no luck.  I'm imagining the ability to paste the url (that I intend to submit) into a box, click a button and be told if it is a duplicate.  Thanks.
======
yan
If the URL is identical to one that has already been submitted, your
submission will count as an up-vote to the original post.

~~~
sga
Excellent, thanks for the clarification.

